# Car advise ... pls help!



## samicairo (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello

Just landed - looking to buy a second hand Toyota Prado and have no idea how best to go about it. Ideally, I am looking to buy one off another expat. Are there any <snip> newsletters to look out for or recommended dealers to start with ? I was told Maadi is the right place to look at with many foreigners living there - but thats as far as I got! Any comments / tips greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## buildergame (Jun 19, 2009)

samicairo said:


> Hello
> 
> Just landed - looking to buy a second hand Toyota Prado and have no idea how best to go about it. Ideally, I am looking to buy one off another expat. Are there any <snip> newsletters to look out for or recommended dealers to start with ? I was told Maadi is the right place to look at with many foreigners living there - but thats as far as I got! Any comments / tips greatly appreciated. Thanks


Check out CSA notice board at Maadi, I believe you will find a good deal.

Cheers


----------

